# First Shots with the New M&P 40C



## DUBIE (Apr 22, 2009)

Finally after weeks of having the gun I finally got to go to the range today with it. And all I can say is I like this gun very very much. It is a very easy gun to shoot, very accurate. Seeing that I have not shot a pistol in over a year. The recoil is less I say than my Beretta 96 compact. I shot the two side by side to see the difference and compare the two. I would probably not want to shoot the M&P C all day long, but I did shoot 100 hundreds with no problems. I think this will be one of my favorite guns with a little more range time. And that is coming from someone who has owned so many Berettas that I have lost count. My biggest problem I see now is. Do I want to get the full size M&P 40 or the full size M&P 9. So that I can do alot more shooting. I am thinking the 9mm maybe the way to go, because of less recoil or jumping and a little cheaper to shot. I know there are many different opions from everyone, but I would like to hear your thoughts been the two.


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

DUBIE said:


> ...but I did shoot 100 hundreds with no problems...


Wow. 10,000 rounds is lot for a days worth of shooting! 

Seriously, though, if your just shooting at the range I go with the 9 for cheaper ammo. Just my two cents, though.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

get the 9mm
cheaper = more practice and most all survivalists/doomsday/etc types always recommend the 9mm - all armies and most all police use 9mm - lots of ammo around for a long long time


----------



## DUBIE (Apr 22, 2009)

Opps, I ment to say one hundred rounds, my bad. Yea I am not into all the survivalist and doomsday stuff. I just want to get back into a doing a little more shooting and have some fun with the family. I figured the 9mm would save me a little money. But for CCW, I going to stay with the 40 cal. Just a little more bang, if I ever need it it.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

+1 on the 9mm, later you might want to investigate getting a .40 with a 9mm conversion barrel so you can shoot both....JJ


----------

